# snake (ID please)



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Was shooting the whitewing doves and a surprise to both the bird and photographer slithering in the left side of the frame. I guess he was as curious as I was and he came over for a look. An ID from the resident herpatologists is appreciated.

hOOter


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like a water snake to me. Non poisonous. Water snakes I have around the house, also have the same yellow underside.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Snake*

Looks like a bull snake to me.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Midland water snake?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

It a diamond back watersnake or a broad banded watersnake.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Yakfisher is right

http://www.sbs.utexas.edu/halldw/Bio455L/Files/SnakeFaces.html


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

KING COBRA have I mentioned I HATE SNAKES!! 

Very nice picture!!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

This is the rare yellow-bellied legless bird dog. He pointed doves (a novelty in itself), and had you shot them, he would have retrieved them all.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

_Nerodia rhombifer rhombifer, _diamondback water snake. Native snakes are cool but I don't care for that one. Unpleasant disposition and foul odor. I'm not saying you should kill them as they are harmless, I just don't care to handle them.

That last picture was awesome by the way. Where were yall?


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Houston arboretum (sp?) in memorial park. Also saw a broadbanded water snake sunning himself on a log.

hOOter


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

Diamond back water snake...i have had many an up close and personals with them...used to catch um for a living...


----------

